# Wiring in Run



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I need some ideas for wiring in a new area for a run. This is an example of what I'm dealing with, but not my coop/run:










We have 4 of these concrete pier blocks on the bottom of our large layer coop and the coop is raised 3 feet off the ground. We want to utilize this area under the coop for part of my layer run.

We would like it mildly predator resistant, however, they will not be in this area overnight so it doesn't have to be totally predator proof.

I also want it nice and clean looking.

Every idea I come up with, the angles of the piers get in the way. If I try to bend wire around the piers I know it will get mangled looking...and just look horrible.

Any brilliant ideas?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What my husband did that may pertain to you is that you could raise the floor to the top of the cement blocks. You could reinforce it with 2x4's and put hardware cloth or plywood on it. Mine was wire. It stayed cleaner, I could spray it clean with a hose and the next day rake the poop out underneath it.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

That's a great idea. But, my coop is level and on a slope. So the peirce blocks are at different heights. I had thought about something like that and realized it wasn't level. :-(


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Extend the posts outwards.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Good idea! The posts are metal. My husband can weld brackets out to the side that would hold a new post and wire. Brilliant idea Nm156. I hadn't even thought of that.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Build a fence so that the coop remains inside that yard. Any area you keep birds should be impenetrable to predators.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

True. If you're going to do reasonably predator proof, you might as well go all the way. All mine have secured areas so if I'm going to be away like all day or overnight and it's hot, they can still be outside.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Fencing in the whole coop area isn't an option for us. The yard space and coop layout don't allow it. Unfortunately:-(


----------

